# Company name or ASX code changes



## Joe Blow (10 December 2009)

This thread is for ASF members to notify me of any changes to company names and/or ASX codes so I can edit threads or create new ones where necessary.

Simply post in this thread letting me know what company is changing their name and/or ASX code and what it is being changed to. 

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 December 2009)

SP Telemedia Ltd (ASX:SPT) changed its name to TPG Telecom Ltd (ASX:TPM).

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=7854


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (10 December 2009)

Although this was a week or two ago Sams Seafood (SSS) has been changed to Pan Asia Corp (PZC)


----------



## So_Cynical (10 December 2009)

Joe is this thread skickyed so i can find it easy again? also will it be policy to simply change the thread title when there's a mane change...i think i would be a shame to lose all the old, still relevant info.

(HLG) - Hedley leisure and gaming has changed its name to (RPF) - Redcape Property Group


----------



## Tukker (11 December 2009)

CNM is now CWE, a member started a new thread already, but old posts are still under CNM


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> Joe is this thread skickyed so i can find it easy again? also will it be policy to simply change the thread title when there's a mane change...i think i would be a shame to lose all the old, still relevant info.




Yes, this thread is a sticky thread in the *ASX Stock Chat* forum so it will be easy to find when needed.

My policy is: If the company simply changes its name and retains the same ASX code I just rename the thread. If it changes its name *and* ASX code I create a new thread and link it to the old one in the first post. I then close the old thread and link it to the new one in the last post of the old thread. The reason for this is that sometimes people still search for the old company name or ASX code, so it is useful to have both threads.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

McCoy Pauley said:


> SP Telemedia Ltd (ASX:SPT) changed its name to TPG Telecom Ltd (ASX:TPM).






Sugar Dunkaton said:


> Although this was a week or two ago Sams Seafood (SSS) has been changed to Pan Asia Corp (PZC)






So_Cynical said:


> (HLG) - Hedley leisure and gaming has changed its name to (RPF) - Redcape Property Group






Tukker said:


> CNM is now CWE, a member started a new thread already, but old posts are still under CNM




All done.


----------



## Solitus (11 December 2009)

Not a name or ASX change exactly, but the Solimar Energy (SGY) thread is in the wrong sub forum.  It was created in "Stocks I-P" - any chance it can get filed in Q-Z? 

Thread here:

edit: can't create links yet in posts.. thread ID is 17939

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

Solitus said:


> Not a name or ASX change exactly, but the Solimar Energy (SGY) thread is in the wrong sub forum.  It was created in "Stocks I-P" - any chance it can get filed in Q-Z?
> 
> Thread here:
> 
> ...




Thread moved to *Stocks Q-Z* subforum.


----------



## Boyou (11 December 2009)

While you are doing the housekeeping,Joe ,here's another one for you

MMN .Macmin Silver has re-emerged as Alcoyne Resources AYN

Thanks


----------



## Putty7 (11 December 2009)

Was a while ago Joe but noticed it hasn't changed, GDR (Goldstar) is now ORN (Orion gold)


----------



## GoodCall (11 December 2009)

On 10/12/09, Lion SelectionGroup (LST) merged with Catalpa Resources Ltd (CAH) and is trading as the latter.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 December 2009)

Boyou said:


> While you are doing the housekeeping,Joe ,here's another one for you
> 
> MMN .Macmin Silver has re-emerged as Alcoyne Resources AYN






Putty7 said:


> Was a while ago Joe but noticed it hasn't changed, GDR (Goldstar) is now ORN (Orion gold)






GoodCall said:


> On 10/12/09, Lion SelectionGroup (LST) merged with Catalpa Resources Ltd (CAH) and is trading as the latter.




All updated.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (14 December 2009)

The Weekend AFR lists in its Market Wrap those companies which are proposing to change their names (and ASX codes).  Last weekend's Weekend AFR noted about half a dozen companies which are proposing to change names before Christmas.  My copy is at home so I can't put up the list now.


----------



## GoodCall (16 December 2009)

Sino Gold (SGX.AX) merged with Eldorado Gold and the CDIs are listed as EAU.AX.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 December 2009)

GoodCall said:


> Sino Gold (SGX.AX) merged with Eldorado Gold and the CDIs are listed as EAU.AX.




Updated.


----------



## seasprite (19 December 2009)

SAE (Salinas Energy) now NEN (Neon Energy) , please update Dec competition as well thanks.


----------



## Buckfont (5 January 2010)

seasprite, I was just about to inform Joe of the SAE to NEN change but you beat me to it. Funny how Christmas spirit can slow things down


----------



## Joe Blow (10 January 2010)

seasprite said:


> SAE (Salinas Energy) now NEN (Neon Energy) , please update Dec competition as well thanks.




Missed this one initially but it has now been updated.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 January 2010)

Joe what's the policy with dead company threads? ive found 3 tonight in about 15 minutes...there must be dozens of them....dead as in not listed


APL - Australian Plantation Timber 
AUW - Australian Wealth
AUL - Australian United Gold


----------



## pacestick (16 January 2010)

JOE
 as of monday 18 january 2010 UNI will trade as UNS this is as part of its move to the NASDAQ UNS will be CDIs


----------



## Joe Blow (19 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Joe what's the policy with dead company threads? ive found 3 tonight in about 15 minutes...there must be dozens of them....dead as in not listed
> 
> 
> APL - Australian Plantation Timber
> ...




Dead company threads will remain dormant unless there is a compelling reason to close them. Some people may wish to refer back to them for some reason and perhaps even comment.



pacestick said:


> JOE
> as of monday 18 january 2010 UNI will trade as UNS this is as part of its move to the NASDAQ UNS will be CDIs




A UNS thread has now been created and the old UNI thread has been closed with a link added to the new thread in the last post.


----------



## GoodCall (20 January 2010)

Centamin Egypt (CNT.AX) will be suspended from trading on the ASX at the close of business on 21/1/10.  After Thursday, they will only trade on the London and Toronto Xchanges (LSE:CEY, TSX:CEE).  

Anyone owning shares registered with the Australian share register will be issued with a share certificate representing their holding.

Details here.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 April 2010)

Hey Joe

MCW - Macquarie Countrywide Trust has had a name and code change to CQR - Charter Hall Retail REIT


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=547987


----------



## Joe Blow (22 April 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> MCW - Macquarie Countrywide Trust has had a name and code change to CQR - Charter Hall Retail REIT
> 
> ...




Missed this post initially but have now closed the MCW thread and created a new one for CQR.

Keep them coming everyone... this thread really helps me keep all the stock threads up to date.


----------



## GoodCall (8 December 2010)

Coeur d Alene Mines Corporation (CXC.AX) will soon be delisted from the ASX and as of today, the shares are no longer able to be traded on the ASX.


----------



## pierrebfg (2 January 2011)

Hi Joe, EKM  (Eleckra Mines Limited) have changed to GOR (Gold Road Resources Limited)

Regards Wes


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2011)

MNL - Manaccom Corporation...name and code change to...JIN - Jumbo Interactive Ltd

HLD - Headline Group...name and code change to...MLC - Mothercare Aust Ltd


----------



## Novski (7 June 2011)

Can someone tell me what happened to OZ minerals code OZL (no longer valid). I've been under a rock RE: stocks lately.
Cheers


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (7 June 2011)

Novski said:


> Can someone tell me what happened to OZ minerals code OZL (no longer valid). I've been under a rock RE: stocks lately.
> Cheers




OZL are having a share consolidation. I believe they are trading under OZLDA. Should be back to normal in a fortnight.


----------



## Country Lad (21 June 2011)

To keep up with code changes:

http://www.asx.com.au/resources/company-name-and-asx-code-changes-2011.htm

Also code chages are here but this site is good for keeping up with the progress of suspended, or in particular, shares between the time of delisting and their death:

http://www.delisted.com.au/

Enter the code in top right search box.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2015)

ASX Code and Company Name Changes 2015: http://www.asx.com.au/prices/company-name-and-asx-code-changes-2015.htm


----------

